# Demon Shine.



## M4CCA (Nov 10, 2010)

I have recently purchased the 2ltr bottle of Demon Shine from ASDA for £2 after reading on here thats is worth having a go with. 

Now i've got a few questions, it can also be bought in a spray bottle is this the same strength as the pour on that i have, because this doesnt need diluting?

Can i put mine in a spray bottle and use it after washing, then dry off with a microfibre towel and can this be neat or is it better to dilute it?

My main intention is to use as a quick detailer.

Sorry for all the questions but i'm getting into detailing!!!!

Thanks


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Usually use it as a drying aid.

After I've hosed off the excess water, I spray it on then dry with a cloth.


----------



## woody23 (Jul 25, 2006)

I just spray it onto the car neat once the car has been washed but not rinsed off. It helps the water come off the car and leave it with no water marks.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

M4CCA - I suspect that you'll get some polarised opinions regarding DS on here. I use it as a drying aid after every wash and find it extremely good.

I dilute it at around 4:1 (four parts water to one part DS) and that mix works well for me.

I use a spray bottle to cover the car then buff off using a plush towel.


----------



## GD ZS (Aug 23, 2011)

I too have diluted it 4:1 as maestegman in a spray bottle and misted it over the wet car and wiped dry with a m/f. This is ontop of AG HD wax, and has left the car gleaming and tightly beaded after a shower. I am a novice at this, but am well pleased at the results vs cost. HTH.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

use it as a drying aid aswell,doe the job very well.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*A cut from an old post of mine...*

Thanks for the pics as you say we go on about it but no pics...

I very rarely get the hose pipe out never mind the power washer..

I do 2 bucket wash, one panel at a time as you would with one bucket of ONR.

Wash the panel and actually rinse with the Demon shine, i use the part made up ones from the 2 lt bottles the ones that are at 2 for £5 in asda.

From these bottles i use a dispensing pump and i put 3 pumps in a watering can so thats 90ml and top up with water the watering can i use holds 6.75 Litres.

This is enough if used carefully to do a polo sized car so average medium hatchback.

So that works out @ 22 rinses from one 2lt bottle. Cost if you get 2 for £5 works out at about 12p a rinse...

well worth it for time saved...

Now its worth noting that there is the stronger strengths they do the 1lt spray bottle that can be diluted to a rinse aid but is mainly a QD.

Then the very small bottle of concentrate that is one cap to a bucket as rinse aid and think that is 10 application if you go by there instructions.

Think i still have 7 of the 2lt bottles...

*Another post i made a while back about Demon Shine...
*
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=203613


----------



## M4CCA (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. I understand that as a drying aid it's effective. Would you say as a quick detailer its ok? 

I appeciate megs and other brands have specific quick detailing produc

Seems 4-1 is a good dilution rate to try then.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

M4CCA said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I understand that as a drying aid it's effective. Would you say as a quick detailer its ok?
> 
> I appeciate megs and other brands have specific quick detailing produc
> 
> Seems 4-1 is a good dilution rate to try then.


It depends what you are looking for in a quick detailer. I look for a very slick product which will be able to act as a medium for removing fine dust from the paint work in a similar way to a Waterless wash. It then needs to leave behind a slick gloss.

Currently i use Megs ultimate QD but I am sorely tempted to go over to a dedicated Waterless Wash for my QD as I have seen micro marring occur during a QD wipe over using both Megs and other QD's.

I use Demon Shine as a drying aid and it is very effective and if your car is spotless then as a QD it will add gloss but i would doubt its effectiveness at encapsulating dust and dirt particles.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

M4CCA said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I understand that as a drying aid it's effective. Would you say as a quick detailer its ok?
> 
> I appeciate megs and other brands have specific quick detailing produc
> 
> Seems 4-1 is a good dilution rate to try then.


If you mean after a wash then I suppose you can and some do. If you mean to remove dust between a wash, I would not. But having said that no QD goes on my car without a wash first, something of a paradox I know. However I find them very handy to refresh a shine or remove stubborn marks, a good one lasts a couple of weeks on the car.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Agree with shine247 above. I wouldn't fancy using it as a QD on an unwashed car.

I only ever use QD after my car been scrubbed and properly dried.


----------



## NissanPathfinder (Aug 25, 2011)

I use Demon Shine as a clay bar lube and wipe of with a microfibre.

I have also mixed it 50/50 with Simmonds Quick Wax Spray used as a quick detailer in between washes.

Again wiped of and buffed with a microfibre or white centre feed roll.

Thank the Lord for Costco's Yellow Microfibre's and centrefeed rolls !!!!!!!!!!!

Tesco's are always having good discounts on Simmonds products and Wilkinson's / Halfords for a 5 Litre Car Plan Demon Shine.


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

Put demon shine one your side windows every week and they will sheet water like no other! 
Just don't put it on your windscreen


----------



## M4CCA (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for you replies. My intention is to use it after a wash. So i suppose not really a quick detailer for me as i have no intention of using on a dusty/unwashed car.

Now i just need to find a dilution rate that woks for me.


----------



## tur8o (Jun 11, 2009)

i use megs last touch at the moment, 99% as a drying aid diluted 1:1. is demon shine as good as that?


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

M4CCA said:


> Thanks for you replies. My intention is to use it after a wash. So i suppose not really a quick detailer for me as i have no intention of using on a dusty/unwashed car.
> 
> Now i just need to find a dilution rate that woks for me.


I remember 7-1 was mentioned on here in the past as a QD, start around that ratio.


----------



## farhanali89 (Oct 10, 2010)

I use demon shine in a spray bottle also as a drying aid. Stops water spots but since its getting a bit cooler down here my sealant and wax are holding up fine and beading well so i wont be using this. When the winter hits ill most probably use it after a quick weekly wash and top up with aqua wax monthly.


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

I use DS as a drying aid after washing and spray it on neat. It can be streaky if left too long but otherwsie does a good job. That said, it seems to depend how much wax its on top of somehow as it doesn't streak on my wife's car which has less wax than mine .My son often uses neat as a QD and haven't seen any negative effects from tbh though i use last touch or Red mist for that.
cheers


----------



## Ricwin (Apr 8, 2011)

Upon an unusual whim, I poured a quarter of a bottle of concentrate DS in with the wash solution (AG BSC) to give the car (currently coated in EGP) a quick clean after some bad weather.


The result was much better than you'd expect from such a cheap and obsurd idea. 
I only paid 40p for the 2litre bottle, so wasnt particularly bothered about wasting it lol

Was briliant idea. As mentioned previously, it does do a good job on the windows; and works well as a clay lube.


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

How does this compare with Autosmart Aquawax? After working out the dilution ratios, they cost about the same.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Aqua wax will add a little protection, demon shine will not, only aid water behaviour


----------

